

Ask HN: Moving to Bangalore from the US - us2india

Can anyone comment as to what the job market in Bangalore might look like to a 26-year-old American with a couple years of "hard core"* JavaScript skils?<p>I'm interested in moving to Bangalore for a year or so, mostly out of curiosity. (If you must know, I'm relatively new to developing software processionally (2 years at a startup), and my life plan at this point is to roam around to an interesting combination of places and see what happens.)<p>On one hand, one of the senior developers I work with told me that American software developers are highly sought after in most of the world. On the other hand, the Bangalore Craigslist is offering $3.00/hr for PHP work. I've also heard that Bangalore is one of the more expensive cities in India, but I don't know what that means.<p>*Such as MVC browser applications and toy Node/CouchDB projects, as well as traditional web development and Arduino-level prototyping.
======
keeptrying
You can get a new nice largeish 2 bedroom apartment with backup generator,
swimming pool and gym(small) for about $450/month. You could also get
something much more cheaper at $100/month which would be really low. The
tradition is that the security deposit is 10*monthly-rent and paid before you
move. Also its always month to month so there is no 1-year lease like in the
US.

A new decent car will run you $8000 but you could use ezdrive.in or some cab
service. Or you could buy a Nano for $2500 (or a second hand car) and get a
full time driver for $140 a month. Maintaining a driver is a pain in the butt
I've heard. Or you could just use Autorickshaws every day at $1 each way for a
45 minute trip. ($50 a month?) but they are a hassle.

Traffic is THE horrendous pain in the ass. Make sure your not driving at
8:10am - 10:30am or 4:30pm - 7pm.

Cellphone - you can get prepaid with the same number of minutes as Rupees. So
300 minutes would cost you $6. Also calls to the US are Rs.7/minute or
14cents/minute.

Vegetables are cheaper than the US. Fruits are about as expensive as in the US
here unless they are in season. But you get exotic stuff from jackfruit to
lychees.

Internet is like $30/m for really fast access. And Electiecity about $20/m
max. Cable is like $10 for a bunch of channels including HBO.

Clothes and such are about 50% the cost of india for mid-range stuff. All
medium-high to high end stuff is the same cost or more expensive than the US
(and usually slightly cheaper looking for some reason).

Bangalore is full of pubs and clubs. I dont know about hte dating scene as
I've never lived in Bangalore per se.

Interest rates are high. You cna get like 5% in a bank savings account here
but I dont know if you can take it back wtih you and so on. You'll have to
look that up.

Thats about it.

You should start applying before you move here so at least you have a process
started. Also to get a VISA to work in India you might need a job offer. I
dont know.

My brother works at zynga (in bangalore) so email me if you have a strong
resume and want it forwraded. The decision to forward would of course be upto
my brother based on your resume.

~~~
cloudpre
Godo one but here are edits.

~$450 would give you a starter place? Nothing fancy as the post mentioned.

$1/each way rickshaw is incorrect too

~~~
keeptrying
Hmmm I am right now IN bangalore.

My brother pays Rs 25,000 ($500ish) for a brand new 3 bedroom with swimming
pool, gym, badminton court, 1/2 basketball court and backup generator. Its on
Bannerghetta Road which is on the outskirts but its also where most of the new
residential complexes are. Lots of young couples live here.

If I go to to his office by autorickshaw I pay Rs50-Rs60 which is $1.2 -
$1.5ish ...

I dont know where your living in Bangalore but your probably gettign ripped
off.

------
karterk
> On the other hand, the Bangalore Craigslist is offering $3.00/hr for PHP
> work

Not many use craigslist in Bangalore, that's why.

------
zaph0d
Getting a good job in a startup shouldn't be hard for a JS developer like you.
Check out <http://jobs.hasgeek.in/> You can also send me your resume and I
will forward it to people I know.

~~~
SingAlong
+1 for the HasGeek job board. Kiran's done it very well. It's one of the best
startup job boards I can find for India. HasGeek runs local tech events.
There's one phpcloud coming up next month and another JS event in September.

Also if the OP and you don't mind :) InfinitelyBeta itself might be hiring a
nice guy, atleast that's what your site says.

To the OP, if you can get a remote job and work 'from' India, there's nothing
like it. But working for a local startup lets you to socialize with people
here.

